
Verject – Develop websites in the browser and get instant feedback - tobihrbr
https://verject.com/
======
macscam
I guess instant feedback here means that you can preview the website as you
build it? I initially thought it was for peer review

~~~
tobihrbr
Sorry for that - I really didn't make that clear.

